# Is this "Heart Wings"?



## Detector

I see both my Male and Female doing this pose a lot when I walk by. They seem to be doing it for me because I'll see them jump into the pose when they see me coming. Is this the "Heart Wings" people talk about?


----------



## David B.

This looks more like a heart to me:


----------



## dude

That's what dude does when he is showing off for people he spreads his wings and usually turns upside down... its cute ! But is just him showing off.

Heartwings are more like David B`s photo. Its when the cockatiel lifts his shoulders up but doesn't spread the wings. It looks like a really un natural way to stand for a cockatiel....lol. Like the are showing off the armpits...lol
Dude does heartwings to the fishtanks...LOL. I think he's inlove with my Betta`s now.


----------



## Cassie

That is such a cute photo. No, David's photo is 'heart-wings'. I just found this description for what you're little guy is doing... 

"Cockatiels hang upside-down for a short period of time with their wings extended, to show that a nest site is theirs. Pet birds do this from the curtain rods in their homes or a perch, lampshade or spot in which they feel comfortable in your house. The message is this is mine, life is wonderful.´"


----------



## SftWrmRain

dude said:


> That's what dude does when he is showing off for people he spreads his wings and usually turns upside down... its cute ! But is just him showing off.
> 
> Heartwings are more like David B`s photo. Its when the cockatiel lifts his shoulders up but doesn't spread the wings. It looks like a really un natural way to stand for a cockatiel....lol. Like the are showing off the armpits...lol
> Dude does heartwings to the fishtanks...LOL. I think he's inlove with my Betta`s now.




Hi! I just love Dude - he's the cutest EVER. Question - what is his mutation? Is he split pied or just very light pied, if you know? Also, I'm sure I'm late to this game, but Dude looks like a girl to me. Obviously I must be wrong or you wouldn't be calling him a he, but what caused you to know _he_ is a he?


----------



## spraymillet

My cockatiel does that (the hanging upside down with spread wings) all the time too! I'm glad it means they are comfortable where they are.


----------



## roxy culver

Yes, david's picture is of heart wings but the other is so cute too!!! I was wandering why mine did that all the time!


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Nope. This video is what 'heart wings' is though. Lol.


----------



## Berdnerd

I agree, heart wings is what David and Luti-Kriss posted  Luti-Kriss, I turned the volume up on my computer for the video and Arthur sang along with him!


----------



## dude

SftWrmRain said:


> Hi! I just love Dude - he's the cutest EVER. Question - what is his mutation? Is he split pied or just very light pied, if you know? Also, I'm sure I'm late to this game, but Dude looks like a girl to me. Obviously I must be wrong or you wouldn't be calling him a he, but what caused you to know _he_ is a he?


Well I didn't actually know Dude was a dude when I 1st got him. The petshop guy just took a guess he couldn't say for sure either. So I just said he was a boy so atleast I had something to call him. 
But now I am 90% sure dude is a male. He does heart wings. He is molting and growing yellow on his face. He is a heaps fast learner and whistles and talks. And he was mating with his toy bird this morning. He bobs his head and lifts his wings (heart wings) to people he likes or the fishtanks. All signs say he is likely a boy. He's only 16 weeks so its still early days. 

He is from what I have been told from people on this forum. That dude is just a normal grey split pied. 
Personally I had no idea. He was just a normal looking grey cockatiel to me.
But apparantly the yellow stripes on the back of his head (racing stripes) make him a split pied.


----------



## SftWrmRain

dude said:


> Well I didn't actually know Dude was a dude when I 1st got him. The petshop guy just took a guess he couldn't say for sure either. So I just said he was a boy so atleast I had something to call him.
> But now I am 90% sure dude is a male. He does heart wings. He is molting and growing yellow on his face. He is a heaps fast learner and whistles and talks. And he was mating with his toy bird this morning. He bobs his head and lifts his wings (heart wings) to people he likes or the fishtanks. All signs say he is likely a boy. He's only 16 weeks so its still early days.
> 
> He is from what I have been told from people on this forum. That dude is just a normal grey split pied.
> Personally I had no idea. He was just a normal looking grey cockatiel to me.
> But apparantly the yellow stripes on the back of his head (racing stripes) make him a split pied.



This all definitely makes him sound like a boy and yes his "tick mark" on the back of his head indicates he carries the pied gene. He's gorgeous and seems to be a ton of fun!


----------



## dude

Thanks for the nice comments. He is a ton of fun. Its hillarious some days with Dude. I`ve got some photos that I hope to upload tonight of dude in the last 3 days. Some nice shots.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*Look like an angel!*


----------

